# Please post a pic



## Elendil22 (Oct 31, 2010)

I have an F525. I know that I can purchase a light kit for it. Looking at this thing I can't figure out where they would go. If anyone has added lights to their F525, could you post a pic so I can see where you put them?

Thanks


----------

